# Women: Liked being thanked for sex?



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

What do you think when your man thanks you for sex either right after or the next day?

Seem inappropriate, like it's supposed to be a mutual exchange of pleasure, or does it make you feel good and special?


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> What do you think when your man thanks you for sex either right after or the next day?
> 
> Seem inappropriate, like it's supposed to be a mutual exchange of pleasure, or does it make you feel good and special?


That would probably make me feel as if I was performing a service and I would find that sort of inappropriate. 

But then again if he told me something like "last night was amazing" I would be pleased lol but not a "thank you (for giving me a bj (or whatever else I did))"


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

It would seem that wording would set the stage. Thank you for the amazing thing we did, I really needed it "...that sounds better than just "thank you" The latter may have some women checking the dresser to see if any money had been left there.


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok, to give you a straight answer on this, and you know alot of my story from my posts etc... my husband said thank you after I gave him a BJ a few weeks ago... 

All I have to say is sex is not a gift, its an act... dont thank... but praise...


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay. . .note to self:

1. " Last night was amazing."

not

2. "Thank you. I can think straight now."


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

usually the smile tells the thank you for you.


----------



## Mrs. Segedy (Apr 17, 2010)

If my husband thanked me for sex, I'd probably flip my lid. I don't want to feel like his past one night stands, that I'm just good for sex and not much else. But if he wants to tell me how I did this one thing that he really liked, I'd be more than happy to accept that and make a mental note. Thanking your spouse/significant other for just is just rude.


----------



## Momof3kids (Nov 24, 2009)

Scannerguard said:


> What do you think when your man thanks you for sex either right after or the next day?
> 
> Seem inappropriate, like it's supposed to be a mutual exchange of pleasure, or does it make you feel good and special?





toolate said:


> Ok, to give you a straight answer on this, and you know alot of my story from my posts etc... my husband said thank you after I gave him a BJ a few weeks ago...
> 
> All I have to say is sex is not a gift, its an act... dont thank... but praise...


I think it depends... Sometimes I want it all to be about my partner. I want to focus on him, pay attention to every last part of him, make him relaxed, make him feel phenomenal, etc. In that instance - it is a gift. It's a gift of my time and of myself. When it's that kind of sex, I certainly don't mind hearing, "Wow, babe. Thanks! That was incredible!" It reaffirms that he understood what I was doing and that he appreciated that gift.

When my partner does the same for me - I sure as heck will thank him repeatedly...


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, for all the ladies who don't like thanks. . .

No flowers the next day for you


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

;p


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't know about "thanks" (that strikes me as pretty funny!.."Send me a thank you card dear") but I do like a phone call at work the next day telling me he loves me and can't wait to see me and that last night was awesome. I do that with him as well.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I thought begging was foreplay and thanks was afterplay.

Must have been wrong on that one.

What about all this Oprah stuff of living a life of gratitude?


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

I just can't see what the big deal is. I will often say thanks for the nookie baby, or he will...or yeah....I will even say thanks...now *I* can think straight (multiple O's do that for me). I don't get offended and neither does my H. We've been thru hell and back and we BOTH are thankful for every single aspect of our marriage, and make a point of saying it.


----------



## OneMarriedGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

Just to play devil's advocate...

If your husband does thank you for sex, it may not mean he views you as a prostitute. It may mean that you act like it is such a major inconvenience/pain/project/chore/etc that he is thanking you for your major sacrifice.

ps- I agree, it is probably not a good move - but to assume the meaning is also not a good move


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, is okay once in awhile to view your wife/significant other as a sex object?

Like playfully smack her lightly but firmly on the bottom in the kitchen the morning after and say, "Thanks for last night, babe!"??

Or is that pushing it too? 

(LOL - don't answer that - I can tell who's playful about sex and who's not)


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Freak On a Leash said:


> I don't know about "thanks" (that strikes me as pretty funny!.."Send me a thank you card dear") )



Me too. Maybe a gift card would be in order. Could even work in a built in rating system.

Saks Fifth Avenue: "Wow darling, you blew me and my mind."

Walmart: "Thanks babe, that was serviceable."


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Unfortunately my husband and I thrive off of humor. There have been numerous occasions where one of us has left a few dollars on the corner of a nightstand as a joke. Since its just between us I find it hilarious. But I also have made the comment to him that I am a SAHM and I pay all the bills with his money so in a sense I am his prostitute  Sure I will take some heat for that one.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Scannerguard said:


> Well, is okay once in awhile to view your wife/significant other as a sex object?
> 
> Like playfully smack her lightly but firmly on the bottom in the kitchen the morning after and say, "Thanks for last night, babe!"??
> 
> ...


*Scanner---- I do this to my hubby sometimes. But blah, i'm guessing my membership into the women's secret society is going to be revoked anyways....nah, i'll just resign voluntarily...LMAO*


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Well, is okay once in awhile to view your wife/significant other as a sex object?
> 
> Like playfully smack her lightly but firmly on the bottom in the kitchen the morning after and say, "Thanks for last night, babe!"??
> 
> Or is that pushing it too?


I sure HOPE my husband is viewing me as a sex object!  

He's more than welcome to smack me on my bottom but he'd better be prepared to move on from there..:rofl: :smthumbup:


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

I ALWAYS say the same thing while lying in bed next to her right afterwards and typically feeling an endorphine stupor:

"thank you for loving me"

As for sex and money. I joke with wife that I estimate fair market value for a night with her is about $2,000. 








DawnD said:


> Unfortunately my husband and I thrive off of humor. There have been numerous occasions where one of us has left a few dollars on the corner of a nightstand as a joke. Since its just between us I find it hilarious. But I also have made the comment to him that I am a SAHM and I pay all the bills with his money so in a sense I am his prostitute  Sure I will take some heat for that one.


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Okay, for all the ladies who don't like thanks. . .
> 
> No flowers the next day for you






Scannerguard said:


> I thought begging was foreplay and thanks was afterplay.
> 
> Must have been wrong on that one.



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I don't see anything wrong with him saying thank you, but I guess it can depend on the context.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, there was a reason I asked this and the forum may as well know.

Becuase one poster said that a wife shouldn't view it as a sacrificing chore, I did used to thank my stb-x all the time because I could tell she was taking one for the team, so to speak, inconveniencing her in the many chores she had to do throughout the day. Now, I have a on-again, off-again gf right now as I am divorcing.

Well, we were "on again" the other night and I slept over and well that morning she, well, let me have her.

So. . .thinking about my past dysfunctions with my wife, I was trying to figure out whether to call her and thank her (this was before I posted) because I had that "I got laid" look on my face at work. . .you know the look - like Tom Hanks had in Big. I even high-fived the maintenance man (no I didn't lol).

So. . .I took a chance and called and thanked her for "this morning", that I felt really good. (didn't say I could think straight now but I could  )

She said it was sweet that I thanked her and I was welcome and yes, I could call anytime to thank her.

But it was interesting to watch the women unfold with their opinions here.

Thank you's seem okay to most. But not "pleeeeeeesssse??? I'll be good!!!" right?


----------



## Keely (Apr 25, 2010)

I think that many women do not realise how important sexual expression is to a man - it is not something that is taught to girls at school. 

If H says, "thank you", it could simply mean that he has been feeling a lot of stress lately, and the sex released the stress and gave him an emotional lift out of the rut he was in.

Love is not a complicated process, unless you start analysing it too closely. Showing appreciation now and again demonstrates that H is not taking you for granted.


----------

